#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Planning a Cambodia Excursion

## britmaveric

Well reading some of the threads here seems a lot of TD members have traveled to Cambodia, so like to pick your brains so to speak.

Recommended hotels for Phnom Penh and Siam Reap, all the usual amenities, clean, and safe. (around 30quid)

Fly, river or ground transport to Siam Reap from Phnom Penh? 

Only plan 5 or so days in Cambodia, so like to maximize time, and use it wisely. Any other advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

30 quid is a bit much for Phnom Penh imo. 

There are two places that are quite nice that I've stayed at before.

Hotel Cara - Cambodia hotel

A b o u t U s

----------


## obsidian

an abundance of places along the river in the $10-15 range.

i enjoyed the river trip from sr to pp a lot but with only 5 days you may want to skip it.

cambodia feels very different to bkk/thailand.

though i am a godless, jaded, bastard -- i found ankor to be one of the coolest places i have ever seen.

the foreign correspondents club has great mochas and cresants with a fine view of the river. nice dinner menu as well though i found the off hours to be much more relaxing.

take lots of dollars in small denominations.

use motocy guys from the hotel you stay at and get the manger to vouch for them. keep him for the evening/day. way cheap.

enjoy.

----------


## britmaveric

How long is the river cruise from PP to Siem Reap?  Is there any reason I should visit PP or would one spend more time Siem Reap?

What is nightlife like in both SR and PP?

----------


## Ciaphas

We did three days in siem reap in January which was enough, first day wandered around the town, second whole day with guide at ancor wat and third chilling out. Stayed in the city river hotel which was a great hotel five minutes walk from the bars and clubs. The night life in siem reap is really good with a huge choice of bars and restaurants. 

City River Hotel (Siem Reap, Cambodia) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor

----------


## Mr Pot

Definatly do S-21 Tuol Sleng Genocide museum; buy a book from some street kid about Cambodian history 1975-79 good mind opening reading. For a visit to S-21 Vaan Naths book is quick and easy backround reading (one of only seven survivors of the place).

I don't think the Choeung Ek Killing Fields are worth it too much hassle from the kids around the village begging for dollars and on insisting on cash for photos, use your judgement if you go or better stll speak some made up German and pretend not understand them from the start.

If eating on the in restaurants riverside PP and annoyingly approached by street kids give them the complimentary peanuts, buy them a coke and even carry a deck of cards to take their mind off your money and their plight.

The temples are great must have a three day tour though really though could do one day - sunrise Angkor Wat, Angkor Thom, Bayon temples and Ta Phrom. Nightlife is good in Siem Reap restaurants and bar wise though to many beggars for me.




> use motocy guys from the hotel you stay at and get the manger to vouch for them. keep him for the evening/day. way cheap.


Definatley and always agree your prices.

I would take the bus between PP and SR, though I would have thought the lakes quite high now but it is quicker to go downstream than up to SR from PP; ask your hotel.

Most of all try to keep USD in small denominations and only give the beggar's Cambodian riel; 500 riel is enough IMO (about 12 cents)

Lastly take lots of photos and post them on here, I love Cambodia and would love to see them

----------


## britmaveric

After reading about PP, seems like it might even be worth a miss. Any good reason to visit the capital?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Any good reason to visit the capital?


It's relaxing, fun and the food is good, but you could prolly say the same about SR.

----------


## britmaveric

Ok I booked into the FCC for PP and the City River in SR. Cheers for the advice all.  :Smile:

----------


## Sebastien

I've been to Siem Reap 3 times and PP once in the last 3 years.
Hundreds of places to sleep, forget about booking a hotel before. 
It's cheap and nice. Look around, bargain, don't go to late as you want to see many guesthouse (I think) before picking the one for few days.

I would take the 3 days pass for Angkor wat. 1 day is not enough. After 3, you might be tired... One week in a lot. (20,40 and 60$ last time). You can't walk. Temples are far away...

I did the temples in Tuk Tuk (10-12$ US per day) as well as on bicycle.It's all great. Do whatever you want. I've seen taxi, crazy people jogging!!! Anything goes...

PP is OK. S-21 is really a place to see. The palace is OK too. Food is good anywhere in Cambodia. Try Fish AMOK. Real Chinese or real French. And cheap. (I live in Korat, used to live in China, and sorry, I can't find REAL chinese in Isaan, in Cambodia, YES). 

There is a nice place for drinks and eat in Siam reap called the Dead Fish Tower. Worths to see it, with crocodiles inside that you can feed.

The best advice, because I did all of them, the bus, taxi, from Bangkok, from Poipet, etc...is to cross at Aranya prathet, pay the 20$ US for visa (bring pictures) and DO NOT TAKE A BUS but a cab at the round about...just after the border. Cabs are faster, nicer, it will cost you more but it's much better. Maybe 3.5 hours from the border. In some buses...6 hours, full people, no air, stopping at expensive places at arriving at night to force you to take ONE guesthouse where they get a commission...

The best temples to see in Siam Reap are Bayon, Angkor Wat, Pra thom (the one is the forrest) and the one very far away, about 30km, for the lintels, Sreis something...

The happy pizza in PP completely #*##? me for one day.

----------


## EmperorTud

> The happy pizza in PP completely #*##? me for one day.


There is a clampdown on Happy Pizza venues in PP going on at the moment.

Several places have been closed down. 

I stay in street 104 at the Rose Bar or Pickled Parrot. The Parrot is open 24 hours and has sports on all the time. Billabong is also meant to be good.

I highly recommend the mexican restaurant called Cantina on the riverfront.

Pontoon is a flotilla and a boat on the riverfront with a chilled atmosphere and good cocktails. Busy after 10pm at weekends.



Another good mexican is the Alley Cat Cafe.

There is a great bookshop behind the FCC with cheap new and second hand books. The kids sell fake books all along the riverfront which you should not buy as you encourage hawking and counterfeiting.

Phnom Penh Cambodia - travel information, hotels, resturants, airlines, maps, nightlife, bars, sights, museums...

----------

